# Open day aberdeen rescue centre



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

For anyone in Aberdeenshire, just to let you know that Mrs Murrays' animal Rescue centre is having their open day on Sunday 10am - 4pm with a show at 1pm which includes best rescue dog and prettiest bitch.

Maybe see you there


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

ukmutz said:


> For anyone in Aberdeenshire, just to let you know that Mrs Murrays' animal Rescue centre is having their open day on Sunday 10am - 4pm with a show at 1pm which includes best rescue dog and prettiest bitch.
> 
> Maybe see you there


aww gutted I didn't see your post earlier I would def have gone!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

*had to post r u guys from aberdeen??? im in peterhead! also gutted i wouldav went too xx*


----------

